
Italy is giving away over 100 castles for free, preference to under 40 - rmason
http://observer.com/2017/05/state-property-agency-italy-giving-away-over-100-castles-for-free
======
TaylorGood
Official site with info + application:
[http://www.agenziademanio.it/opencms/it/ValorePaese/camminie...](http://www.agenziademanio.it/opencms/it/ValorePaese/camminiepercorsi/)

They haven't translated to English yet, Google version in the meantime:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.agenziademanio.it%2Fopencms%2Fit%2FValorePaese%2Fcamminiepercorsi%2F)

------
jaclaz
Unfortunately the title of the article (and part of its contents) is
inaccurate and deceptive.

Before anything else, check the "whole" .pdf with all the buildings that are
part of the initiative.

It is here (around 46 Mb):

[http://www.agenziademanio.it/export/download/demanio/sala_st...](http://www.agenziademanio.it/export/download/demanio/sala_stampa/SCHEDE-
BENI-2017.pdf)

For each of them there is a picture and some data (location. size, etc.), at a
first (and second) sight there are a bunch of "good" buildings (large,
historical, etc., i.e. "castles") with some potentialities, but the vast
majority is seemingly just ruins or however very small buildings located in
the middle of nowhere and actually worth nothing. They must have been added to
make "more than 100" for PR reasons or similar.

In the top right of each page there is a Red or Blue dot, the Blue one means
that the building will be given in "Concessione gratuita" (free) the Red one
means that the building will be given in "Concessione di valorizzazione" (not
actually free, you will have to offer how much you want to pay as rent for the
duration of the lease ).

Guess which buildings are Red and which are Blue?

Also, Blue is reserved to associations or cooperatives (with preference to
those where the majority of members below 40 years) expressly excluding
"simple" citizens (which may make however an offer for the Red ones).

So, NO "castle" is given away for free.

Anyway, right now there is a "public consultation" where people is asked to
provide ideas, opinions, etc. until June 26th, we will see how it will
develop.

